# Paint issues???



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

I have an 06 a4 and noticed that the paint is peeling around the door handle seams on the drivers door. Is anyone else having this problem? What can i do about this?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BrazenGTO said:


> I have an 06 a4 and noticed that the paint is peeling around the door handle seams on the drivers door. Is anyone else having this problem? What can i do about this?


*There was a paint adhesion problem with paint on the door handles. Mine did the same thing on the drivers side, a new door handle was ordered, was painted and installed under warranty. Many others have had the same thing, some on both door handles. Your dealer should take corrective action.*


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

i have a chip on my driver side door handle

06, brazen, 6M, GM special event vechicle, not released till 4/07


----------



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> *There was a paint adhesion problem with paint on the door handles. Mine did the same thing on the drivers side, a new door handle was ordered, was painted and installed under warranty. Many others have had the same thing, some on both door handles. Your dealer should take corrective action.*


I went up to the dealer and they just took some pictures. It's still under warranty. So I need to tell them that I need it replaced? Also do you know of anyone that has had paint start to bubble up by the seams at the top of the hood?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BrazenGTO said:


> I went up to the dealer and they just took some pictures. It's still under warranty. So I need to tell them that I need it replaced? Also do you know of anyone that has had paint start to bubble up by the seams at the top of the hood?


*When I showed my paint defective door handle to my dealer's body shop manager, he took a look at it and said I will order you a new one right away. I didn't have to say anything to him. Your dealer should know enough to replace it without being told, but I have heard of some who refuse to do so...I have not heard of paint bubbling up at the seams... Your dealer should act on this. Operative word being should. *


----------



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

Alright, so I took it up to the dealer and at first they said that they couldn't do anything about it. I pointed out how the passenger side had paint on the seams and then they said that they could replace it. So they ordered me one. As far as the bubbling on the hood, I had someone look at it, he said that it was rust. All the dealership did for this was take pictures and said that when the bubble opens, then they will need to repaint it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BrazenGTO said:


> Alright, so I took it up to the dealer and at first they said that they couldn't do anything about it. I pointed out how the passenger side had paint on the seams and then they said that they could replace it. So they ordered me one. As far as the bubbling on the hood, I had someone look at it, he said that it was rust. All the dealership did for this was take pictures and said that when the bubble opens, then they will need to repaint it.


*Some of these damn dealers... Seems like they tried to skirt the problem. It's a shame you had to put them on the spot to get a warranty claim honored. As far as the bubbling, rust was forming under the paint..... I'd help the bubble open if you know what I mean. *


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

bondosGTO said:


> i have a chip on my driver side door handle
> 
> 06, brazen, 6M, GM special event vechicle, not released till 4/07


Released from what? With the last GTO rolling off the line on 6/06 you didn't fall for that line like your car was some how special from the rest, did U?


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

BrazenGTO said:


> Alright, so I took it up to the dealer and at first they said that they couldn't do anything about it. I pointed out how the passenger side had paint on the seams and then they said that they could replace it. So they ordered me one. As far as the bubbling on the hood, I had someone look at it, he said that it was rust. All the dealership did for this was take pictures and said that when the bubble opens, then they will need to repaint it.


The door handle problem is well known and they shouldn't balk or squak about it at all. As for your other paint issue there is a TSB. Go back with this in hand and poke them in the eye with it!

05-08-51-008A MAY 06 Body - Bumps/Rust Colored Spots in Paint 

Additional TSB info can be found on the following link;

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=13165&highlight=tsb+paint


----------



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> *Some of these damn dealers... Seems like they tried to skirt the problem. It's a shame you had to put them on the spot to get a warranty claim honored. As far as the bubbling, rust was forming under the paint..... I'd help the bubble open if you know what I mean. *


The thing that I hate about all this is getting it repainted. I'm not sure how well that paint will match the car.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BrazenGTO said:


> The thing that I hate about all this is getting it repainted. I'm not sure how well that paint will match the car.


*Mine wasn't repainted, they replaced the whole unit and painted it. I'd check into yours.......I was worried about paint match too but it matches perfectly. *


----------

